# fantail with white spots



## fattyfat (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I have 2 fantail goldfish. They are about 2 inches in size (not including fins) and they are in a 10 gallon tank. I have had them for about a year.

Recently, one of them has had white spots on his fins. I thought he had ich, so I treated him for a while as required. I did not see any results. I then spoke with my local fish store owner and he said that it could be a fungus, so he recommended that I do a 50% water change, add in some aquarium salt, and I should see some results after a week. I still do not see any results.

Any suggestions? He swims and eats just fine. The other fantail does not have any of the symptoms.

Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------

